# New digital homebrew tap list software



## snails07

I've created a new digital tap list to display your homebrews (kegs, cans or bottles)

TapitGood - TapitGood

It is similar to Raspberry Pints or taplist.io and has integrations with Brewfather and Brewer's Friend to automatically sync your brews into TapitGood.

Would love some feedback.

Cheers


----------



## Fro-Daddy

I was looking at brewboard this morning, trying to figure out a way to display all my taps.
Yours looks much neater straight away.


----------



## Ferment8

Looks really good! Set up in 5 mins. Integrated brewfather easily. 
Only thing is it's not really friendly for setting up from a mobile phone. Hard to hit menu items with fat fingers lol. 
Really like it though


----------



## Nullnvoid

Looks good, just signed up to have a play...Now need to work out how to have it display near the kegerator!

Good job


----------



## Ferment8

Nullnvoid said:


> Looks good, just signed up to have a play...Now need to work out how to have it display near the kegerator!
> 
> Good job


I'm thinking an old tablet in kiosk mode. Will be trying it later


----------



## Nullnvoid

Maybe my old ipad could be used...If I can find it.


----------



## Gollywog

This is very cool. Just need to get an old Ipad up and running.


----------



## Ferment8

My very old Motorola xoom running fully kiosk doesn't display it correctly. I might have to play around with some settings later. Chrome displays it well but fully kiosk can use the camera as motion detection to turn on screen and be in full screen mode etc


----------



## snails07

Ferment8 said:


> My very old Motorola xoom running fully kiosk doesn't display it correctly. I might have to play around with some settings later. Chrome displays it well but fully kiosk can use the camera as motion detection to turn on screen and be in full screen mode etc



Does it use a native browser? Or can you add Chrome to it? 
I haven't tested on very old devices like this one and I would assume that there would be some issues. The site uses some modern CSS that very old browsers won't recognise


----------



## Ferment8

I think it uses its own browser only. I haven't used it for a couple of years. I think the android version might be a bit old. I'm running 4.4.4


----------



## Ferment8

Actually template 2 works OK. Spacing is just all over the place with 1 and 3. It's the image of the beer/colour spacing

Oh and the colour is the same no matter what srm value is. That's on all 3 templates. But only with kiosk. Chrome works as expected


----------



## snails07

Ferment8 said:


> Actually template 2 works OK. Spacing is just all over the place with 1 and 3. It's the image of the beer/colour spacing
> 
> Oh and the colour is the same no matter what srm value is. That's on all 3 templates. But only with kiosk. Chrome works as expected


Ok cool, I will have a look and see what the differences are and what is making template 2 work. I'll see if I can then replicate that onto 1 & 3.

I would expect that the SRM would not work in an old browser. It uses the colour value to 'fill' an SVG vector - you may need to try using images instead. You can still add the SRM, but it would only display the value and wouldn't actually colour the beer.
I'm not sure there would be any alternative for this on old browsers.


----------



## Ferment8

Appreciate that. Thank you. It's weird that chrome displays the colour well on the same device. I do remember installing a modified chrome for the processor that isn't supported anymore. (Neon or non neon, can't remember)


----------



## snails07

Yeah it is a browser issue, not a device issue.
The native browser would likely not have many features.


----------



## Ferment8

Is it possible to display EBC rather than SRM? A toggle perhaps?
Not a deal breaker, just what I'm more used to


----------



## snails07

Ferment8 said:


> Is it possible to display EBC rather than SRM? A toggle perhaps?
> Not a deal breaker, just what I'm more used to


Yep that's easy enough - I have added to the Feature Requests section - Feature Requests | TapitGood

If there are any other requests, anyone can add them on that page.


----------



## Ferment8

snails07 said:


> Yep that's easy enough - I have added to the Feature Requests section - Feature Requests | TapitGood
> 
> If there are any other requests, anyone can add them on that page.


Will do. Thank you


----------



## Ferment8

Thanks @snails07
Can't see the request in there at the moment. I can add it if you prefer. It's there a link on the home page to the request section?

Edit: found the link under help. Swear it wasn't there before lol. Also added the request


----------



## snails07

Just had a look and there were a few pending feature requests. Yours is marked as 'Under Review' now - but will definitely get to that soon.


----------



## Ferment8

Cheers! Really appreciate the work you've gone to.

Also i can't seem to be able to delete the place holder beer you have in the list. I delete it but it stays there


----------



## jayred

I have set up my account but when i click on my url page it keeps saying that page can't be found
What am i doing wrong?


----------



## QWake22

Looks good, If you can get Plaato Keg support I'd def be interested.


----------



## snails07

jayred said:


> I have set up my account but when i click on my url page it keeps saying that page can't be found
> What am i doing wrong?



Is this yours? - tapitgood.com/list/jayreds-brewing

I just realised there was an error in the code that was displaying the list URL's. Should be all good now


----------



## Ferment8

Hi @snails07 
With regard to the srm/ebc Toggle, i have it set to ebc and the label is correct but the value is still is srm. This includes a new beer i just synced from brewfather. 
Also it doesn't seem to be possible to delete a beer from my beer list. I select the bin icon and the page refreshes but the beer is still in the list. 
Cheers


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Looks good. 

Agree with the request to change from some to Ebc.

Also agree with the comment about not being sorry user friendly on a phone. But not to hard.

Great job. Looks good.


----------



## snails07

Ferment8 said:


> Hi @snails07
> With regard to the srm/ebc Toggle, i have it set to ebc and the label is correct but the value is still is srm. This includes a new beer i just synced from brewfather.
> Also it doesn't seem to be possible to delete a beer from my beer list. I select the bin icon and the page refreshes but the beer is still in the list.
> Cheers



I'll use your Dr Smurto’s Golden Ale recipe as the example - what is the EBC of this beer in Brewfather?
You have it as 8.2 EBC in TapitGood - this looks about right for this recipe no? 
Or did you update the value manually?


----------



## Ferment8

I updated it manually. It is ebc in brewfather, then when it is imported to tapitgood it is converted to srm, no matter what option i have selected


----------



## snails07

Ferment8 said:


> I updated it manually. It is ebc in brewfather, then when it is imported to tapitgood it is converted to srm, no matter what option i have selected


Okay can you try it again - it looks like Brewfather doesn't actually send the color in EBC. They must just calculate in their code if you have it set to EBC.
Give it another sync and see if it works now.


----------



## Ferment8

Nice work! That looks like it's got it!
Thank you!


----------



## Ferment8

And looks like you got the cant delete a beer bug sorted too


----------



## snails07

Ferment8 said:


> And looks like you got the cant delete a beer bug sorted too


Yep all sorted now!


----------



## Meddo

Good stuff  Any chance you could chuck up some example screens of multiple taps from the subscriber version please? I've got nine taps so keen to see what the layouts look like.

Cheers


----------



## snails07

Here are a few screenshots...


----------



## Fro-Daddy

Can you have a column 1-4 and then a second column 5-8? Or do they always go left to right?


----------



## snails07

Fro-Daddy said:


> Can you have a column 1-4 and then a second column 5-8? Or do they always go left to right?


Good idea - I will be creating some new templates in the coming days so will add that to the list


----------



## snails07

Fro-Daddy said:


> Can you have a column 1-4 and then a second column 5-8? Or do they always go left to right?


I've added a new template (template 4) which allows vertical columns.


----------



## Meddo

snails07 said:


> Here are a few screenshots...


Thanks mate, I've just signed up to premium 

Having a problem at the moment though, I added a bunch of "beer slots" to the list, now when I remove them they keep coming back (as empty slots) after updating the list. I've now got ten beers in my list, even if I delete them all and update the list ten beers reappear. I've only got nine taps so this is throwing out the display unfortunately.

Another one, is it possible to add line breaks in the description field? And capitalise the "brewed with" label to "Brewed with" when displayed? Also my preference for all templates would be to keep the height/width of all the beer elements even, as per template 2 (mentioned previously). Some sort of aspect ratio parameter might be helpful with element sizing - i.e. I'm Google Casting to an old TV so fitting all the elements to 16:9 ratio would be ideal.

Another few (optional) fields that I'd like included (would be fine with line breaks in the description, but a bit neater if included as separate fields) would be unit cost and standard drinks. Something simple like Cost per Litre and Std Drinks per Litre, or similar.

Good job, this is much neater than the Google Sheets version that I'd built myself. I would love a 5 + 4 layout similar to my spreadsheet though as this matches the physical layout of my taps. I paid my $20, I demand the world! 

Tapitgood:





Meddohack:


----------



## Eric Beck

Just had a go at this and good stuff! I have integrated with Brewfather and I've only done 3 brews. It's imported only 2, one of which is in 'Completed' status. The one it missed is in 'Conditioning' which is the same as the other one it did get. Any ideas?


----------



## snails07

Meddo said:


> Thanks mate, I've just signed up to premium
> 
> Having a problem at the moment though, I added a bunch of "beer slots" to the list, now when I remove them they keep coming back (as empty slots) after updating the list. I've now got ten beers in my list, even if I delete them all and update the list ten beers reappear. I've only got nine taps so this is throwing out the display unfortunately.
> 
> Another one, is it possible to add line breaks in the description field? And capitalise the "brewed with" label to "Brewed with" when displayed? Also my preference for all templates would be to keep the height/width of all the beer elements even, as per template 2 (mentioned previously). Some sort of aspect ratio parameter might be helpful with element sizing - i.e. I'm Google Casting to an old TV so fitting all the elements to 16:9 ratio would be ideal.
> 
> Another few (optional) fields that I'd like included (would be fine with line breaks in the description, but a bit neater if included as separate fields) would be unit cost and standard drinks. Something simple like Cost per Litre and Std Drinks per Litre, or similar.
> 
> Good job, this is much neater than the Google Sheets version that I'd built myself. I would love a 5 + 4 layout similar to my spreadsheet though as this matches the physical layout of my taps. I paid my $20, I demand the world!



Hey Meddo, thanks for signing up and thanks for the feedback.

- The beer slots issue is fixed now.
- Line breaks are now a thing on all templates for the description.
- If you add the following snippet to the CSS field within design settings, this will capitalize the word 'brewed':

.beer .ingredients span {
text-transform: capitalize;
}

- What do you mean by this one?: "Also my preference for all templates would be to keep the height/width of all the beer elements even"
- I'll have a bit of a think about the "Cost per Litre and Std Drinks per Litre" - as it needs to be something that would be useful for everyone. Not sure the best way to achieve this one.
- I'm playing around with some different templates to make things more flexible - so I'll keep you posted about the last one.

"I paid my $20, I demand the world!" - haha, will an atlas do the trick??

Cheers


----------



## snails07

@Meddo - would you mind going to the feature requests page on the site and adding any features you would like. It just helps me keep track if they are all in the one place.

Feature Requests | TapitGood

Cheers


----------



## Meddo

snails07 said:


> Hey Meddo, thanks for signing up and thanks for the feedback.
> 
> - The beer slots issue is fixed now.
> - Line breaks are now a thing on all templates for the description.
> - If you add the following snippet to the CSS field within design settings, this will capitalize the word 'brewed':
> 
> .beer .ingredients span {
> text-transform: capitalize;
> }
> 
> *- What do you mean by this one?: "Also my preference for all templates would be to keep the height/width of all the beer elements even"*
> - I'll have a bit of a think about the "Cost per Litre and Std Drinks per Litre" - as it needs to be something that would be useful for everyone. Not sure the best way to achieve this one.
> - I'm playing around with some different templates to make things more flexible - so I'll keep you posted about the last one.
> 
> "I paid my $20, I demand the world!" - haha, will an atlas do the trick??
> 
> Cheers



Great work, thanks snails.

Re the bolded question, Template 3 seems to have evenly sized elements, whereas Template 4 has best-fit. Template 3 is much neater but I'd prefer the column-order sorting of Template 4. I'm not sure if forced-matching of sizing is an option that could be exposed separately to the template?

Regards cost/litre etc., the line breaks in the description has pretty much taken care of that. But otherwise, maybe have some blank fields that could be added alongside ABV, IBU etc. with user-definable labels? No biggy though.

Actually one more little item, would be great to be able to clear the selection in the Packaged field, i.e. so slot 2 (Tap 2 for me) below could have the "on tap" label removed for a vacant slot/tap.

And yep I'll add the feature requests to your tracker.

Thanks!

Template 3:






Template 4:


----------



## snails07

Ahhh yep I'm with you now. 
Yeah that template is deliberately like that as something a bit different - I'll see if I can set one up with the equal height boxes.

I will likely add a whole bunch of extra fields - people can then pick and choose what they like.

I've added a 'None' option to the Packaged field, which won't display anything.


----------



## snails07

Thought I'd give a quick update on some new features here.

Tapitgood is now fully integrated with Brewfather, Brewer's Friend, Plaato Keg and Tilt Hydrometers - see the Docs section for info on these.
There are now 13 different types of glassware that you can display on your tap list.
You can tap on a beer and that beer will zoom in and display as full page. Tap the beer again to unzoom.
Packaged date is now a field
Complete list of new features, changes and updates is here - Changelog | TapitGood
You can now use the coupon code AHB25 to get a 25% discount on any premium plan


----------



## GrumpyPaul

@snails07 

Has the Brewfather integration been removed from the free version?


----------



## snails07

GrumpyPaul said:


> @snails07
> 
> Has the Brewfather integration been removed from the free version?



Yes all integrations (Brewfather, Brewer's Friend, Plaato and Tilt) are now part of the Integrations Plan ($10/year) or the Premium Plan ($20/year)


----------

